# Diesel Fuel Prices In Your Area



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i filled up today. skipped over the mass line to the cheapest place i know, an exxon mobil station next to a pilot truck stop. paid $3.939 (mass fuel taxes are lower than CT). the pilot next door was $4.079.

there is a TA travel center closer to me on the CT side, with shell at the pumps, but they are $4.159 right now.

with these prices at this time of year, i think $4 or better is gonna be the norm this summer. i shudder to think that we could hit $5......


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

willingtonpaul said:


> i filled up today. skipped over the mass line to the cheapest place i know, an exxon mobil station next to a pilot truck stop. paid $3.939 (mass fuel taxes are lower than CT). the pilot next door was $4.079.
> 
> there is a TA travel center closer to me on the CT side, with shell at the pumps, but they are $4.159 right now.
> 
> with these prices at this time of year, i think $4 or better is gonna be the norm this summer. i shudder to think that we could hit $5......


3.79 in central NJ today. This sucks. And gonna suck more.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Two stations across from each other today in Ingliss , Florida , one was $3.79 and the other $4.09 . I filled up in Perry Fl., at Wall-mart for $3.82.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Saw it around $3.699 yesterday...gas was $3.499. If it keeps going up I won't be taking any trips with the camper this year, just leave it at the seasonal site.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

We're just west of Toronto. Today's prices

gasoline $1.235 litre $4.67 gal
diesel $1.279 litre $4.84 gal


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

gasoline $3.40, diesel $3.86, Kerrville, South West Texas


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I just filled up the other day at Hess for 3.69, but have seen 4.09 out at the Pilot on the highway.

These are the times I like my aux tank. I will drive on my 3.69 fuel for at least a month and a half, so as it rises over the next few months I will still be puttin around on the cheaper stuff. Actually got it because the fuel in NJ is typically around .25 gal cheaper than the local surrounding states, so when we camp within a few hundred miles from home, I can fill up in NJ and not have to refuel with the expensive stuff while away.

But I do agree it is a little unsettling to see where it will wind up this summer.

Jim


----------



## Matthew (Oct 22, 2008)

Today in Salem, OR it is $3.95 for diesel, getting pretty bad....


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

Diesel 3.75 in Detroit area.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Today in SoCal,

Diesel was $4.29
Unleaded at Costco was $3.75

Not driving the truck much these days and may have to rethink a long summer trip with the trailer we had planned.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The way it is going with diesel price it would not be long before my trailer will end up as deer lease housing....


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

It doesn't really matter what the price is. We NEED fuel. So we will pay to have it. Plain and simple. Might just limit cross country trips, but we're still gonna buy it. I paid 5 Bucks about two years ago for gas in NM.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Prices in the St. Augustine, FL, area are anywhere from $3.81 - 3.93. I'm afraid that this is going to be like the Summer a few years ago when it was $4.75. Our only hope is that it will not stay that price long and go back down! 
You are right though - we will pay it. We have before and the big oil companies know it. philllip


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The other option is to buy in oil stock to make up for oil price hike....


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

I just purchased a Prius







instead of driving the 2500 HD Duramax. With the fuel savings, theoretically it only costs about $20 per month... I am not looking forward to paying for fuel for this summer's trip to Alaska


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

In the $4.20's here California has the highest Fuel prices in the nation. What I want to know how come Diesel cost more than Gas you can make more diesel from a barrel of oil and it is less refined??? OPEC said they only need $45 a barrel for oil it is the speculator who drive the cost up, maybe we need to take oil off the commodities market.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I never thought I would say this, Glad I live close to New Jersey







. Their fuel is cheaper than Pa.


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

$3.79 at one station I saw today in Vegas but that was this morning....probably 5 to 10 cents more by now


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

N7OQ said:


> In the $4.20's here California has the highest Fuel prices in the nation. What I want to know how come Diesel cost more than Gas you can make more diesel from a barrel of oil and it is less refined??? OPEC said they only need $45 a barrel for oil it is the speculator who drive the cost up, maybe we need to take oil off the commodities market.


Libya produces only 2% of world oil output. The current turmoil there reduces their production by 50% thus far. Libyan oil was not even exported to the US. Libya's main customer was Italy and Europe. 
The current price hike is merely due to crude oil future speculation as you stated. We, the consumers, are gouged simply because we have no other feasible alternative and we are living in a free market system. In any event European motorists are paying twice as much for a gallon of fuel as we do.

It is $3.70 this morning in Houston....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Prices bounced 25 cents up to 3.99 here in Seattlish although discount places run 20 cents cheaper. We do have some of the highest fuel taxes.

Hopefully the prices will drop again before the P N W spring rally (hint hint). We will go no matter what the cost.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

$3.73 here in South Carolina this morning for diesel. I don't have but a 2 mile commute to work, and I make that in a little Honda accord. The F-350 hasn't left the shed in a while. But I look at it like this: since I don't really have a commute to work and i'm not spending money on that really, if we wanna go camping, then, we'll go camping. Maybe not as far as we'd like to venture out, but we'll definitely keep going. I hate the price of fuel and I hate even more knowing who we have to rely on to get the stuff. Hope to see it come back down in the nearer future...


----------



## Pooh&Tigger (Oct 20, 2008)

Say, I always thought that Diesel fuel was cheaper to make than Gas? With the jump in price, I'm not really to worried Yes, it is almost a 25% jump, but on a trip that normally costs $400.00 in fuel, it'll just cost $100 more, yes, it's still more, but if it gets me to a place I want to camp for a week or so, I'll just not let the girls go to the movies once or twice, at $30 for tickets, and even more for snacks, I'll give up a movie or two to still go camping...


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

On the brighter side, we're not in Europe. Typical prices converted from liters and euros are in the US$8 per US gallon range.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm thinking I will ride my bike to work and the money I save I will use to buy diesel for trips, I'm not going to let the price of fuel dictate my vacation plans. Plus I really need the exercise loosing a few pounds would be a good thing.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Lets get them dang speculators....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> In the $4.20's here California has the highest Fuel prices in the nation. What I want to know how come Diesel cost more than Gas you can make more diesel from a barrel of oil and it is less refined??? OPEC said they only need $45 a barrel for oil it is the speculator who drive the cost up, maybe we need to take oil off the commodities market.


Looking at the splits below you can see that you do not get the splits you suggest. As for the cost of production, it does not change day to day, price is almost all due the traders.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Topped off at Fred Meyer 2 days ago. It was 3.89 and .10 savings with points built up, helped a little! I have seen many stations at 3.99. Rick said he saw one here at 4.00. It will definently redefine our summer plans, shorten trips and cancel a couple. Not sure which ones yet. He would like to find a great place to just go park and camp and stay long time. My dad's US Forest Service site in Idaho is coming up alot in conversation.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> In the $4.20's here California has the highest Fuel prices in the nation. What I want to know how come Diesel cost more than Gas you can make more diesel from a barrel of oil and it is less refined??? OPEC said they only need $45 a barrel for oil it is the speculator who drive the cost up, maybe we need to take oil off the commodities market.


Looking at the splits below you can see that you do not get the splits you suggest. As for the cost of production, it does not change day to day, price is almost all due the traders.









[/quote]
Well I think there is more to the story that what a chart is showing. Because Gasoline is the most valuable and most in demand scientist have learned to make more gasoline out of a barrel of oil. So the splits are that way on purpose not how it naturally happens. I have seen diesel go up because other countries will buy diesel so they can make it into Gas.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

N7OQ said:


> I'm thinking I will ride my bike to work and the money I save I will use to buy diesel for trips, I'm not going to let the price of fuel dictate my vacation plans. Plus I really need the exercise loosing a few pounds would be a good thing.


I don't know what it is like in your town, here in Houston, Texas, riding a bike is like playing lotto with your life. My office mate was killed four years ago riding a bicycle in a group on a weekend ride. An SUV swept him off the asphalt. He was killed instantly. The lady driver was not driving under the influence of alcohol. She was just a tad careless.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> In the $4.20's here California has the highest Fuel prices in the nation. What I want to know how come Diesel cost more than Gas you can make more diesel from a barrel of oil and it is less refined??? OPEC said they only need $45 a barrel for oil it is the speculator who drive the cost up, maybe we need to take oil off the commodities market.


Looking at the splits below you can see that you do not get the splits you suggest. As for the cost of production, it does not change day to day, price is almost all due the traders.









[/quote]
Well I think there is more to the story that what a chart is showing. Because Gasoline is the most valuable and most in demand scientist have learned to make more gasoline out of a barrel of oil. So the splits are that way on purpose not how it naturally happens. I have seen diesel go up because other countries will buy diesel so they can make it into Gas.
[/quote]

Well before 2004 it may have made sense to take a cheaper product such as diesel and crack it to get gasoline and some waste products but with the current price of diesel there is not economic advantage to cracking it. If they could they would make more of it. Btw the splits in the table are averages as each feed stock is different it results in different splits.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> Prices bounced 25 cents up to 3.99 here in Seattlish although discount places run 20 cents cheaper. We do have some of the highest fuel taxes.
> 
> Hopefully the prices will drop again before the P N W spring rally (hint hint). We will go no matter what the cost.


Looks like things are up again by 10 cents today.	$4.09+- .20 Could be an interesting summer.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> In the $4.20's here California has the highest Fuel prices in the nation. What I want to know how come Diesel cost more than Gas you can make more diesel from a barrel of oil and it is less refined??? OPEC said they only need $45 a barrel for oil it is the speculator who drive the cost up, maybe we need to take oil off the commodities market.


Looking at the splits below you can see that you do not get the splits you suggest. As for the cost of production, it does not change day to day, price is almost all due the traders.









[/quote]
Well I think there is more to the story that what a chart is showing. Because Gasoline is the most valuable and most in demand scientist have learned to make more gasoline out of a barrel of oil. So the splits are that way on purpose not how it naturally happens. I have seen diesel go up because other countries will buy diesel so they can make it into Gas.
[/quote]

Well before 2004 it may have made sense to take a cheaper product such as diesel and crack it to get gasoline and some waste products but with the current price of diesel there is not economic advantage to cracking it. If they could they would make more of it. Btw the splits in the table are averages as each feed stock is different it results in different splits.
[/quote]

Yeah I agree, I just wonder how we got stuck with low power gasoline for transportation, when Diesel is so much better. The Diesel cars are the ones who get the best millage and now days are very clean. I was reading where one country is making diesel car that blow away the hybrids in millage. Even if it costs more I make up the difference in fuel millage towing. It just gets me that I have to pay more because someone speculates the high price.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tangooutback said:


> I'm thinking I will ride my bike to work and the money I save I will use to buy diesel for trips, I'm not going to let the price of fuel dictate my vacation plans. Plus I really need the exercise loosing a few pounds would be a good thing.


I don't know what it is like in your town, here in Houston, Texas, riding a bike is like playing lotto with your life. My office mate was killed four years ago riding a bicycle in a group on a weekend ride. An SUV swept him off the asphalt. He was killed instantly. The lady driver was not driving under the influence of alcohol. She was just a tad careless.
[/quote]
Yeah that scares me too, but I live in a small town, have bike lanes most of the way, work is from 1 mile to 3 miles from the house. The people on their cell phones scare me the most they drive like they are drunk and it is illegal here in California but they still do it.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

BlueWedge said:


> Prices bounced 25 cents up to 3.99 here in Seattlish although discount places run 20 cents cheaper. We do have some of the highest fuel taxes.
> 
> Hopefully the prices will drop again before the P N W spring rally (hint hint). We will go no matter what the cost.


Looks like things are up again by 10 cents today.	$4.09+- .20 Could be an interesting summer.
[/quote]

Crude future was down from the high in the morning until Saudi police opened fire on demonstrators. In 15 minutes crude price went up 2.5%.

When NATO and the USA decide to enforce a no-fly zone over Libya, that means an all out bombing against Gahdafi air force and radar installations prior to no-fly, crude price will head for the moon.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Everyone thinks its just so simple to drill our own oil.

Well at what cost?

The fracing methods used here in North Dakota take incredible amounts of resorces that few know about.

A hole is drilled 10000 feet, then its continued 10000 feet horizontally. Sometimes 4-8 holes are drilled on the same pad. These are called eco pads cause they are considered eco friendly. lol

The hole is plugged at the end with a section of rubber 18 inches thick that swells as its tightened. Another plug is installed at like the 500 foot mark. The section of rubber closest to the surface has a hole in it. A gun is inserted with thousands of rounds of armor piercing 30.06 ammunition. The rounds are fired into the drill casing to pierce it and ready it for high pressure earth fracturing.

The gun is removed. Tubing is inserted into the plug and a very tight seal is made.

Water is heated to 100 degrees in 20000 gallon frac tanks by huge and I mean huge water heaters mounted on trucks. 100,000 gallons of heated water is mixed with 100,000 lbs of sand that has a special cut to it. This is called frac sand. This is mixed with corn gell and acids that etch the shale rock found below. This mixture is pressurized at up to 30000 psi. As the earth cracks, the water, sand and chemical mixture is forced into it. As the tubing is brought out of the plug a seal is inserted to seal off this plug.

The process is done over and over again. So each stage uses over 100000 gallons of water, 100000lbs of sand and approx 25000 gallons of gells and chemicals. Each well averages 30 stages per hole. So yes a well can need somewhere in the range of 2.5 million gallons of water and 3 million pounds of sand. They average another 500000 gallons of some very nasty acids/chemicals.

The water is brought in by truck at 5000 gallons per load. It takes hundreds of loads of water to frac a well. The water is pumped out of the natural aquafers in the ground. The sand is brought in by train from as far as Cali and Illinois.

To continue, once the well is fraced, a work over crew comes in and drills out the plugs all while holding the pressure in the hole if there is any.

Approx 1 to 1.5 million gallons of water comes back out of the hole. This water is hot.. It can be 250 degrees. Its laden with salt, chemicals, H2S, and has a very heavy specific gravity. It can be full of minerals that are harmful to humans. If it werent for the power of oil companies, this water would be considered a hazardous waste and would have to be trucked as hazardous. But with the power of oil, this is just considered dirty water.

This dirty water is trucked again for up to 40 miles to disposal sites where it is allowed to settle to remove the heavies and impurities. The water is then forced back into the ground into old oil wells or extremely deep wells at beyond 12000 feet.

They are fracing up to 10 wells a day in this area. The water tables are falling at huge rates. Knowone cares. The farmers are selling there water rights/shares for 60 cents to 1 dollar per barrell(42 gallons). They are becoming zillionars.

The town I live in once had good water. Back in the 50's a a driller made a mistake. It tainted our water. Our water is the color of urine and nothing can be done about it. Do we drink it, HECK NO.

For all of this work each well makes around 2000 barrels a day of oil on avg. All of the oil must be trucked to pipelines.

Since Canada is so close to Noth Dakota and has some refineries in range they buy it all.

The people of North Dakota just voted down a refinery to allow us to refine the huge amounts of oil that has been found by this new fracing method.

SO... Canada will continue to buy all the oil produced in the new Saudi Arabia(North Dakota)

The US will continue to by much of its oil overseas.

Canada will refine the oil and put it on the market for its allies to buy. Yes we are allowed to buy back our own oil but dont cause mid east oil cheaper then refined Canadian oil. So, what we dont buy, Canada will sell it to markets like the Far East, and Japan. Yes we are still Canadas biggest customer.

So North Dakotas pure and virgin lands that are very important to our world will be turned into a chemical waste land. The high quality Duram wheat that is used to make the worlds pasta will be downgraded. Our virgin wildlife in this area will be harmed.

So as we all yell drill baby drill, we are! BUT the oil is going where the money is. That money isnt in the US. We pay far cheaper for oil than anyone does.

People in the oil biz want to make money. So that oil is sold to the closest user that has the capability to profit on it. That place is Canada.

The present methods of where we get our oil isnt going to change. UNTIL we build Refineries.

This is a rant from the hip of an oil field worker that is living on the Canadian border in North Dakota. Yes thats me. Im here for the money too. I can tell you I am one of the highest paid workers in my field in the US.

So yes, Im here to profit from the destruction we are doing to our country so others outside of the US can have and profit from oil too. We are far too dumb to capitalize on what is needed to actually use our own oil. That be refineries. The present refineries have contracts that are written in decades long. The present refineries cant even buy oil that is produced here in North Dakota. This goes for many other refineries around the country too. There present supply channels are actually written in stone for long periods of time. It will take new refineries built here so they can capitalize on new oil production markets in the US. If this doesnt happen soon, the very savy Canada will lock up the current markets for years to come. They will sell excess oil to hungry far east markets.. Who wouldnt? And for that matter, I love Canada. Not knocking Canada. I respect Canadas biz saviness! They are building refineries where they are needed. Why cant we?

The end..


----------

